# Trophy Points



## Jimster (Jan 5, 2017)

I note on my bio there is something called trophy points.  What are they?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 5, 2017)

Nothing really. You earn them by meeting certain milestones on the forum; like first post, x number of likes, etc.


----------



## Makai Guy (Jan 5, 2017)

Just some "feel good" malarkey that came with the XenForo bbs software.  See http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?help/trophies (from the "Help" link at bottom of page).


----------



## Ty1on (Jan 5, 2017)

You can use them in the Bargain Basement to buy Wastegate contracts.  Buyer pays transfer costs.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 6, 2017)

haha...people would start deleting posts =D


----------



## jeysa (Mar 20, 2017)

Ty1on said:


> You can use them in the Bargain Basement to buy Wastegate contracts.  Buyer pays transfer costs.


Sweet! If you didn't know..like i!, well now you know  I absolutely love this forum!


----------



## Kmg (May 2, 2017)

Jimster said:


> I note on my bio there is something called trophy points.  What are they?


I was wondering the same thing


----------

